# What type of grass is this.



## Bellariley2127 (Jun 10, 2019)

Is there way to remove this without using round up.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't know what it is but your probably not going to be able to remove it selectively.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like quackgrass. Painting the leaves with Round up is the best way.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, you can dig it out with a hand trowel.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yes, you can dig it out with a hand trowel.


Quack spreads via the roots. Digging it out is bad strategy.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can dig it out with a hand trowel.
> ...


If you dig a wide enough hole, eventually, you'll get it all 😂


----------

